# I-Touch Connecting



## Plimbob (Feb 16, 2008)

We bought an I-touch and it seems to recognize the network in the house but when you try to browse the internet it says "Safari can't find server". It can connect elsewhere
and browse at my sons school Wi-Fi,etc. 

I did put in the WEP # and it doesn't seem to make a difference? Any help would
be appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a read here
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/678513-belkin-router-can-connect-desktop.html
theres a known issue with itouch and dns 
this is the website that fixed the dns issue

http://andrewescobar.com/archive/20...i-fi-dns-settings-to-connect-to-the-internet/


----------

